# Pricing demo work



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I am pricing the demo of a 7200 sq' machine shop from the early 1900's.. I've never actually priced a demo job of this size. Is there any rule of thumb pricing demo work I should be aware of. I'm kind of lost for giving a price for just chopping everything out , any help would be appreciated


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

How about estimate the time you think it will take and go that way with a percentage of profit built in ?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

demo work can be more expensive than you think, and also way cheaper sometimes when you get a goldmine in scrap. as with other things, you can always get a demo company to give you a quote and sub it out if it's more than you can handle. make sure you exclude any unforseen conditions or hazmat stuff from your quote to the client.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

What is the 'end-state' that is required?

A demo of anything that old may well mean that you're supposed to safety it off// pull the meter ? -- so that the wrecking crew can scrape it to dirt in one day.

Recovered scrap -- the copper -- will be an insignificant 'plus' factor. Ignore it.

PCB's MAY well be all over such an ancient site.

In which case, you're being exposed to liabilities you can't fathom -- no-one can.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

telsa said:


> What is the 'end-state' that is required? A demo of anything that old may well mean that you're supposed to safety it off// pull the meter ? -- so that the wrecking crew can scrape it to dirt in one day. Recovered scrap -- the copper -- will be an insignificant 'plus' factor. Ignore it. PCB's MAY well be all over such an ancient site. In which case, you're being exposed to liabilities you can't fathom -- no-one can.


 The service wires have been cut down at the street, the building is 100% powerless. I'm very into PPE and will be wearing proper equipment when doing this job if it as awarded. All machinery will be removed before I enter , a mason company is doing the major demo , but I am pricing the electrical demo


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Job cost (burdened labor, material, disposables, rentals, PPE, subcontractors, etc) + daily overhead (breakeven) X number of days (to do the job) X desired profit (example 20%) = total price for job.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Lots and lots of sawzall blades.
Access to the high areas
Cut and let everything lay on the ground, with a gopher moving the stuff from the demo area to where he can separate and pipe from the copper.
If you have looks of steel, it may be worth throwing it directly into a bin or back of a pickup truck. Why handle it twice? then off to a scrap yard.
Any money you get for scrape is bonus, do not count that income towards the bid price of the job.

If this is a total slice and dice job and you don't need to worry about keeping anything for future, I would think 3 -5 days for 2 guys. Depends on access and how many and size of conduits


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I've been on several demo jobs, and they are sort of a shot in the dark with how long they will take. +1 on the sawzall blades, dust masks, gloves, dumpster & disposal fees. PCb's are expensive to deal with. 

I was on one job where they found mold, and had to bring a hazmat crew in. Another job my employer did, they found asbestos about halfway through. Both situations caused delays and everything was shut down till further notice.

Don't plan on reusing any existing underground conduits. You might not even be able to pull the old wires out, they might be "frozen" in. Real tough! Try to keep the conduits overhead that you think you could reuse, unless the job specs say otherwise. 

If you can throw several guys on it, they shouldn't take long.


----------



## Palm (Jun 27, 2016)

Once you experience the wonderful speed of metal saws, you'll never want to go back to sawzalls. Just warn your men about the metal shrapnel danger to onlookers' eyes and see their smiling faces doing demo that went from minutes to seconds.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Have you considered moulds, PCB's, and asbestos in your disposal and demo pricing? That could have the potential to blow your numbers... Unless the mason company is on the hook for it...


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

wcord said:


> Lots and lots of sawzall blades. Access to the high areas Cut and let everything lay on the ground, with a gopher moving the stuff from the demo area to where he can separate and pipe from the copper. If you have looks of steel, it may be worth throwing it directly into a bin or back of a pickup truck. Why handle it twice? then off to a scrap yard. Any money you get for scrape is bonus, do not count that income towards the bid price of the job. If this is a total slice and dice job and you don't need to worry about keeping anything for future, I would think 3 -5 days for 2 guys. Depends on access and how many and size of conduits



It's an open warehouse type building ... Beams above , block wall, 90% of everything is exposed and surface mounted.... I would assume electrical and plumbing would be removed before they come in to take down walls and such... I'm unfamiliar with PCB's other than what I just googled. I didn't see anything that caused any alarm just pipes, boxes, panels , sub panels , services all exposed


----------

